# lo avesse amato; la aveva desiderata



## elemika

Buona sera!
Il mio problema è l'uso dei tempi in questa frase:

_Ella gli disse come sempre, sempre, senza volerlo, senza saperlo, lo avesse amato; e lui quanto da giovinetta la aveva desiderata..._

Perchè "lo avesse amato" ma "la aveva desiderata"?

Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non saprei, per me ci vuole l'indicativo anche nella prima frase.


----------



## olaszinho

_Ella gli disse come sempre, sempre, senza volerlo, senza saperlo, lo avesse amato; e lui quanto da giovinetta la aveva desiderata..._

Ciao Elmika, a mio modesto parere, in questa frase manca qualcosa, ad esempio: ella gli disse come sempre..... "quanto" lo avesse amato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, perché quel "quanto" ? C'è già "come" , no ? Come = quanto = a che punto ...  Mi sembra un'interrogativa indiretta, o sbaglio ?


----------



## infinite sadness

No, non manca nulla: ella disse come (in che modo) l'aveva amato sempre e lui disse quanto (in che misura) l'aveva desiderata da giovinetta.


----------



## elemika

Grazie mille!
Ho controllato il contesto, tutto a posto.
Può darsi che quel "senza saperlo" voglia il congiuntivo?


----------



## olaszinho

Scusate, non avevo letto bene la frase, o non l'avevo ben interpretata; rileggendola trovo l'uso del congiuntivo corretto.


----------



## elemika

Perchè?

Si intende che ella non sapeva che lo avesse amato e lui sapeva che la aveva desiderata da giovinetta?


----------



## olaszinho

L'uso del congiuntivo in frasi del genere è stilisticamente più accurato ed elegante, ciò non significa che utilizzare l'indicativo sia erroneo. Come ha asserito Matoupaschat, dovrebbe trattarsi di un'interrogativa indiretta.
* *


----------



## annapo

elemika said:


> Buona sera!
> Il mio problema è l'uso dei tempi in questa frase:
> 
> _Ella gli disse come sempre, sempre, senza volerlo, senza saperlo, lo avesse amato; e lui quanto da giovinetta la aveva desiderata..._
> 
> Perchè "lo avesse amato" ma "la aveva desiderata"?
> 
> Grazie!


 
Elemika, le due frasi sono perfettamente corrette. Prova a "semplificarne" la struttura eliminando tutti gli incisi:

_Ella gli disse come lo avesse amato_
_e lui (le disse) quanto l'aveva desiderata_

la ragione per cui, malgrado la reggenza verbale sia la stessa (un passato remoto) trovi due tempi verbali diversi è legata ad una sfumatura di significato. 
mi spiego meglio:
_le disse  quanto l'aveva desiderata_
_le disse quanto l'avesse desiderata_
dicono in sostanza la stessa cosa: una persona nel passato ha riferito ad un'altra che, in un tempo anteriore (cioè precedente) a quello in cui si sono parlati, lui l'ha amata.

Con l'indicativo, però, sottolineo la concretezza dell'azione. 

Non si tratta di interrogative, ma di discorsi indiretti.


----------



## matoupaschat

annapo said:


> Non si tratta di interrogative, ma di discorsi indiretti.


 
Esatto . Un'interrogativa indiretta non può essere introdotta da dire .


----------



## elemika

annapo said:


> mi spiego meglio:
> _le disse  quanto l'aveva desiderata_
> _le disse quanto l'avesse desiderata_
> dicono in sostanza la stessa cosa: una persona nel passato ha riferito ad un'altra che, in un tempo anteriore (cioè precedente) a quello in cui si sono parlati, lui l'ha amata.
> 
> Con l'indicativo, però, sottolineo la concretezza dell'azione.



La squisita eleganza del congiuntivo...

Grazie per la tua risposta, Anna!  

Bell'esercizio per il mio povero cervello: 
_le disse  quanto l'aveva desiderata - _suona come una costatazione del fatto, come una conferma
_le disse quanto l'avesse desiderata - _un prorompimento pieno di sentimenti...
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe esserci anche una ragione inconscia, nel senso che, se l'autore del racconto è un uomo, potrebbe considerare meno attendibili le affermazioni fatte da una donna rispetto a quelle fatte da un uomo.
Perché, a mio avviso, in astratto, l'avverbio "come" non ha un maggiore grado di incertezza o di dubbio rispetto all'avverbio "quanto", esprimendo entrambi modalità e quantità indefinite.


----------



## Necsus

_



Ella gli disse come sempre, sempre, senza volerlo, senza saperlo, lo avesse amato; e lui quanto da giovinetta la aveva desiderata... 

Click to expand...

_ È sempre difficile entrare nel merito delle scelte operate da un autore, comunque, ipotizzando che le interpretazioni possano eccezionalmente essere anche più di una, ti do la mia.
L'indefinitezza del congiuntivo potrebbe essere stata preferita nella prima proposizione semplicemente per il fatto che ella 'non sapeva' di amarlo, mentre lui sapeva benissimo di desiderarla. In effetti a me non verrebbe affatto naturale scrivere 'gli disse come senza saperlo l'aveva amato'.


----------



## elemika

infinite sadness said:


> Potrebbe esserci anche una ragione inconscia, nel senso che, se l'autore del racconto è un uomo, potrebbe considerare meno attendibili le affermazioni fatte da una donna rispetto a quelle fatte da un uomo.


  Ooo!!!!




Necsus said:


> L'indefinitezza del congiuntivo potrebbe essere stata preferita nella prima proposizione semplicemente per il fatto che ella 'non sapeva' di amarlo, mentre lui sapeva benissimo di desiderarla. In effetti a me non verrebbe affatto naturale scrivere 'gli disse come senza saperlo l'aveva amato'.


Sì, anch'io avevo pensato così, ma dopo il commento di Infinite Sadness tutta la situazione sembra di essere molto più indeterminata:
Lei non sapeva che lo avesse amato.
Lui (essendo un uomo) non è sicuro di ciò che lei gli ha detto.
Anche l'autore ha dei dubbi...

Un congiuntivo!!!


----------



## Ruminante

elemika said:


> _le disse quanto l'aveva desiderata - _suona come una costatazione del fatto, come una conferma
> _le disse quanto l'avesse desiderata - _un prorompimento pieno di sentimenti...


Penso che tu abbia avuto una buona intuizione, elemika!
Forse ha ragione anche Infinite S. non nel senso che ci si fida poco di una donna, ma che ecco, una donna a volte non ci capisce niente neanche lei stessa, un uomo è piu' semplice e diretto, questo è un dato di fatto, almeno per alcune di noi.


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Ruminante!


PS: La donna pensa come ama, l'uomo ama come pensa 
(Paolo Mantegazza)


----------

